# I Love White And Black Bikes.



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

So I went to the LBS this afternoon where I put a deposit on and pre ordered a 2009 Roubaix Expert SL C2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/B...L+C2&Type=bike


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

marknelson said:


> So I went to the LBS this afternoon where I put a deposit on and pre ordered a 2009 Roubaix Expert SL C2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/B...L+C2&Type=bike


In your excitement you posted a bad link.  
I think this is where you want people to go:
http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...cialized&Model=Roubaix+Expert+SL+C2&Type=bike


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, that is my, so to be, new bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

marknelson said:


> Yep, that is my, so to be, new bike.


Very nice. Best of luck with it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

What's MSRP on it?


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm not sure what the MSRP is, the LBS told me 3600ish.


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## Shrike (Jun 3, 2008)

Congrats! 

Sweet bike! So sweet I put down a deposit on mine today. Should arrive in 3 weeks or so.
Did not see a blue option in the catalogue, but the black and white is striking. :thumbsup: 

MSRP is $3700, but I got a tad better deal. Not in hand yet, so I don't want to jinx it.


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

After my LBS checked with the Rep he told me $3400 and I should have it by the end of August.


----------



## jknapp (Jul 24, 2008)

that is a nice looking bike


----------



## BluRooster (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice bike. Fondriest TF2 in black n white....

http://www.fondriestbici.com/eng/home.html


----------



## Roubaix_2009 (Sep 2, 2008)

I just orded my 2009 Roubaix Expert SL Triple and it's due in next week.

Did you received yours?

I was a bit concerned about getting an all white bike, but after seeing one in the bike store later, i'm completely satisfied with Specialize's paint job, lettering and decals...

Only colors available were:<O</O
1) WHITE - 61cm and smaller<O</O
2) Carbon/Red - 64cm only.<O</O
<O</O

The bike looks great...<O</O
a. Pearl White / Metal flake color ( looks really good )<O</O
b. Black Lettering / Decals ( lots of lettering / details )<O</O
c. Dark Gray / Bluish annodized Brakes, Cranks, Deraileurs, Hubs & Rims

Price was $3300 usa<O</O


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes I did, I picked it up Friday afternoon and put 75 miles on it this weekend.


----------



## Roubaix_2009 (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow !!!
Congratulations on your new bike...
Can say i don't evny you. :^).
Can't wait until i get mind...


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks! I really like the way the bike rides and feels... however after 75 miles I'm not so sure I like the saddle.


----------



## Roubaix_2009 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Could you post pictures of your bike*

Mark,
Could you post pictures of your bike...

Concerning seat, haven't riden bike other than test ride, did notice it's a bit stiff. I'll possibly change my seat too... However, won't receive my bike until 9/10/08


----------



## mtbracerx (Aug 22, 2008)

2008 price was $3300 how much for 2009 ?


----------



## Roubaix_2009 (Sep 2, 2008)

*$3350 - 2009 Roubaix Expert SL Triple*

$3350 - 2009 Roubaix Expert SL Triple


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

"Could you post pictures of your bike..."
Sorry, don't have a way of posting photos. 

"2008 price was $3300 how much for 2009 ?"
I got mine for $3400 plus tax.

I did put another 12.5 miles on it yesterday evening and the saddle seems a little better. The LBS told me to give it at least 200 miles before I give up on it.


----------



## Roubaix_2009 (Sep 2, 2008)

Mark,
How many miles have you put on your bike now?


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

Just over 160ish and the saddle is getting a little better with each ride. Also I think I've managed to strech the cables a little cause the drive train is now starting to make some noise and I think the chain is rubbing on the front derailleur so I'm taking it to the LBS this afternoon.

BTW I've got a 180 mile ride planned next week on the Natchez Trace, from Nashville to Tupelo in 3 days. I sure hope my legs are up to it.


----------



## Roubaix_2009 (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow... that's really good. I'm just starting to ride again. Hope some day i'll be able to ride 180 in three days...


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

Roubaix_2009 said:


> Wow... that's really good. I'm just starting to ride again. Hope some day i'll be able to ride 180 in three days...


I've never done it either and am not sure that I can, but isn't that part of the fun!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Roubaix_2009 (Sep 2, 2008)

Marknelson,
Do the bike shorts with padding embedded make a big difference? I was debating whether or not i should get several pairs of bicycle shorts. I never have chafting, but additional padding in rear seems very enticing


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

marknelson said:


> So I went to the LBS this afternoon where I put a deposit on and pre ordered a 2009 Roubaix Expert SL C2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/B...L+C2&Type=bike


I love black and white too. I just ordered my new Tarmac SL Pro SRAM. Can't wait to build it up this coming week.


----------



## Roubaix_2009 (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats on your new bike... Tarmacs are cool... and the components with Pro are very nice...


----------

